# Next online bike show???



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Will there be another online bike show?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Start it. Put up your bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Clown Confusion

Mild Custom 

74 schwinn sting ray

Socios bc..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Sugar Rush

Semi 

78 sting ray

Socios bc


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Noahs Ark
I believe its semi
79 schwinn


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

My son's trike Honor Roll
Street Trike


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

His bike Devine Image
Radical Bike


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

His other trike that sits at home Just 2 Teaze
Semi trike


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

My son's bike
Baby Steps
12" Semi
LegionS B.C.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

HellBoy 12" Radical


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

game time


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

17588665];17570970]








My son Damian's 
16" street " first love"


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

20" yolo
mild


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

my bike 20" mild custom Chicano's obsession


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Show ends on the last day of February, spread the word for everybody can get a chance to participate


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

My sons 
"Bubbles"
12" mild custom 
GOODTIMES bike club


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

El Rey

Street Custom 

67 MTD The King

Zulu Nation


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

12 in 51/50 radical http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1046681&stc=1&d=1390888243


----------



## PAYAZO (Nov 14, 2011)

full trike StraighT ClowninG


----------



## PAYAZO (Nov 14, 2011)

mild 20 StraighT ClowninG


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Omobc said:


> Show ends on the last day of February, spread the word for everybody can get a chance to participate


 Changed the date, the final day for the online show is February 15th.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

PAYAZO said:


> View attachment 1046793
> full trike StraighT ClowninG


that is the shit! I am very impressed keep it goin


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Kiloz said:


> El Rey
> 
> Street Custom
> 
> ...


That's a full custom


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

PAYAZO said:


> View attachment 1046801
> mild 20 StraighT ClowninG


Full custom


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Its not a full custom its a street with a body kit the tank comes off


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> Its not a full custom its a street with a body kit the tank comes off


 but the shirts are molded into the frame


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Omobc said:


> but the shirts are molded into the frame


 I mean SKIRTS, stupid auto correct


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Omobc said:


> I mean SKIRTS, stupid auto correct


Fine i'll go in Full custom, no biggie. Lets just get more bikes.


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

^^^^ play video 

20" STREET 
THE CLO$ER 
STILL 4 SALE 2,000


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

"Royal desire" 
20" semi custom
GOODTIMES bc


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Officially the only lowrider bike show to hit the east coast 26" dyno full custom electric setup, led lights forged twisted cups kickstand fork bars26x2.5 far wheels 2 tone engraved sprocket and fender and much more check out the vids for more detail 











Here YouTube vids

http://youtu.be/gg83hueN89g

http://youtu.be/bM6RrntUwR4


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Good luck to all everything works and is rideable on my dyno from the 3 speed wheels to the suicide shifter electric setup


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

Kiloz said:


> Fine i'll go in Full custom, no biggie. Lets just get more bikes.


Lol please explain how its a street they dnt know lol by the way nice bike bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmmm who doesn't know? If it's a street then can we please see it with the molded body off?


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol anyways keep the entry's coming! Let's make this the biggest show of all


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Dragon Heart

20" radical

71 slik chik/ 60's stingray


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Terrible Two's

20" Full custom

china frame


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

My street custom  hahahahahhah












l


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

View attachment 1048681


southsandiego said:


> My street custom  hahahahahhah
> View attachment 1048657
> View attachment 1048665
> l


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

southsandiego said:


> My street custom  hahahahahhah
> View attachment 1048657
> View attachment 1048665
> l


Hahaha you deff need more mods to kill the street comp lmao


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

part 1 name : D-ICE , size 20 inch 
full custom
from luxurious montreal club
owner jeff leroux aka d-ice69


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

A lot of bikes, good ones too. I guess the date is move to February 28th for we can get a lot of entries. Does any one want to help me judge lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES east la 

20inch semi


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES east la
> 
> 20inch semi


ho no not you lol !! just fooling around bro how are you doing brotha !!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

O


Kiloz said:


> El Rey
> 
> Street Custom
> 
> ...


Ok. Everyone- Let's clear something up with EL Rey. If you saw the topic on the build on this bike. You would have saw that the frame mods are a fiberglass mold & it comes off the body. So there are NO BODY MODS.... So YES IT IS A STREET BIKE.. The bike would get points for the paint. But no points for mods...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

My son's Captain America pedal car


----------



## PAYAZO (Nov 14, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> Fine i'll go in Full custom, no biggie. Lets just get more bikes.


thats wat im talking about you don't back down! They can put you in radical n you don't mind as long as we get more bikes here!!!!! True Lowride blood!!


----------



## PAYAZO (Nov 14, 2011)

madrigalkustoms said:


> 17588665];17570970]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## PAYAZO (Nov 14, 2011)

16 mild StraighT ClowninG


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Dreamcatcher 20" full custom


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

78mc said:


> O
> 
> Ok. Everyone- Let's clear something up with EL Rey. If you saw the topic on the build on this bike. You would have saw that the frame mods are a fiberglass mold & it comes off the body. So there are NO BODY MODS.... So YES IT IS A STREET BIKE.. The bike would get points for the paint. But no points for mods...


 your 100 percent right bro not that dislike that bike in fact the owner of EL RAY is a real good friend of mine & i got alot of respect for him & is bike !! in fact it,s him that told me to enter my bike on that site and in the full custom category !!! anyway its cool it will make it onlly more intresting it,s my first time i do this in fact i hade never ear of that online bike show & i find that real cool lowrider 4 life !!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

dee_5o5 said:


> Dreamcatcher 20" full custom


Thee Original "DREAMCATCHER" First Made Its Debut In 1996..And This Is How It Still Looks Now.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> My 20" radical.


fuckin cheater you cant do that lol


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thee Original "DREAMCATCHER" First Made Its Debut In 1996..And This Is How It Still Looks Now.
> View attachment 1050489
> View attachment 1050497


Looking good bro...and just saying we are not the only dreamcatcher bikes out here there are many more I seen. Just like there are many clown bikes and heart bikes and so on but your bike is clean just saying.. :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

D-ice69 said:


> your 100 percent right bro not that dislike that bike in fact the owner of EL RAY is a real good friend of mine & i got alot of respect for him & is bike !! in fact it,s him that told me to enter my bike on that site and in the full custom category !!! anyway its cool it will make it onlly more intresting it,s my first time i do this in fact i hade never ear of that online bike show & i find that real cool lowrider 4 life !!!



Ok. Everyone- Let's clear something up with EL Rey. If you saw the topic on the build on this bike. You would have saw that the frame mods are a fiberglass mold & it comes off the body. So there are NO BODY MODS.... So YES IT IS A STREET BIKE.. The bike would get points for the paint. But no points for mods...



Damn you all making me look bad lol...I just thought it was full custom cuz the skirts look to be molded to the frame but I guess I'm wrong...fuck it let's keep this show going 
No hard feelings I appreciate the clear up!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

INKEDUP said:


> Damn you all making me look bad lol...I just thought it was full custom cuz the skirts look to be molded to the frame but I guess I'm wrong...fuck it let's keep this show going
> No hard feelings I appreciate the clear up!


No hard feelings, its never been done before so its easy to not understand unless seen in person; hopefully I can make it to a show this year!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope to see you around man


I will be bringing a simple radical bike out to shows soon "the business card" under construction


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

D-ice69 said:


> your 100 percent right bro not that dislike that bike in fact the owner of EL RAY is a real good friend of mine & i got alot of respect for him & is bike !! in fact it,s him that told me to enter my bike on that site and in the full custom category !!! anyway its cool it will make it onlly more intresting it,s my first time i do this in fact i hade never ear of that online bike show & i find that real cool lowrider 4 life !!!


I only said something because people don't know the mods come out the frame. I guess they haven't been on Lay it low that long or never saw the topic of his bike.. 
559 started the show a couple years back. If I remember right..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thee Original "DREAMCATCHER" First Made Its Debut In 1996..And This Is How It Still Looks Now.
> View attachment 1050489
> View attachment 1050497


This is still a clean bike.. 18 year old paint!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Ok. Everyone- Let's clear something up with EL Rey. If you saw the topic on the build on this bike. You would have saw that the frame mods are a fiberglass mold & it comes off the body. So there are NO BODY MODS.... So YES IT IS A STREET BIKE.. The bike would get points for the paint. But no points for mods...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: Wasn't looking to make anyone to look bad... Just wanted clear it up..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Purple Reina..16'street Top Dogs BC


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

dee_5o5 said:


> Looking good bro...and just saying we are not the only dreamcatcher bikes out here there are many more I seen. Just like there are many clown bikes and heart bikes and so on but your bike is clean just saying.. :thumbsup:


Thanks So Is Yours.:thumbsup: I Didnt Say it was the only one.I said it is Thee Original "DREAMCATCHER"..I Should Have Said Its The First.Just Saying.:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> This is still a clean bike.. 18 year old paint!!:thumbsup:


Thanks Mike,I'm Gonna Take It To The UNIQUES Show.See You There..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks Mike,I'm Gonna Take It To The UNIQUES Show.See You There..


:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> fuckin cheater you cant do that lol


Wtf my bad I must of uploaded wrong pic


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> fuckin cheater you cant do that lol


Hey asshole I did post right pic, u must of edited it lmao wey


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

78mc said:


> :roflmao: Wasn't looking to make anyone to look bad... Just wanted clear it up..


Lol I've been on lil since 2008 and I don't think I ever saw the topic...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Purple Reina..16'street Top Dogs BC


 nice


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

sweet74


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ripsta85 said:


> Officially the only lowrider bike show to hit the east coast 26" dyno full custom electric setup, led lights forged twisted cups kickstand fork bars26x2.5 far wheels 2 tone engraved sprocket and fender and much more check out the vids for more detail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice cruiser


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Whos judging an whens the show over


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> Thats a nice cruiser


Thanks trade for storm?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

20" Radical "Victorias Secret"


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ripsta85 said:


> Thanks trade for storm?


Sorry bro might have a buyer in the next few weeks


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Sorry bro might have a buyer in the next few weeks


Storm might go to Texas :wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Kiloz said:


> Storm might go to Texas :wow:


Lol its not set in stone yet but Aaliyahs butterfly bike might come out a little harder this year


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Lol its not set in stone yet but Aaliyahs butterfly bike might come out a little harder this year


:werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I'll get in on this one also:
BullRush 20" Radical


The Crow 20" Trike Radical


Still Ridin' 20" Semi


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Are you the current owner of the crow? 


LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> I'll get in on this one also:
> BullRush 20" Radical
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Yup I own all 3 above


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

LEGIONSofTEXAS said:


> Yup I own all 3 above


Good line up


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

INKEDUP said:


> Ok. Everyone- Let's clear something up with EL Rey. If you saw the topic on the build on this bike. You would have saw that the frame mods are a fiberglass mold & it comes off the body. So there are NO BODY MODS.... So YES IT IS A STREET BIKE.. The bike would get points for the paint. But no points for mods...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Venom 20in Radical



VENOM89 said:


>


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

semi ELITE BC.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Anymore entries? Let's make this big!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Kiloz said:


> Storm might go to Texas :wow:


That deal fell through lol


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

26" street trike


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

26" street


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

16" mild


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

PEOPLE OF THE SUN 20" mild


----------



## V-Town Bounce (Aug 5, 2012)

So is this going to be judged?? Killer bikes everyone!


----------

